
Coding school 42 plans to educate 10,000 students in Silicon Valley for free - brianchu
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/17/coding-school-42-plans-to-educate-10000-students-in-silicon-valley-for-free/
======
powera
So they have a 4-week coding competition, and then at the end, the best
students ... get to study programming for 3-5 years? Aren't those the students
that _don 't_ need to spend 3-5 years studying programming and could just get
a job now?

~~~
regi
So I spent 3 years in Epitech, which forked into 42, and the first 4 weeks
aren't a competition but more like an onboarding thing. You basically learn C
in 4 weeks, with coding tests pretty much every day. It sets the base and it
turns out to be a great way to quickly know if you really wanna be a software
engineer. After these 4 weeks, students start working on group projects and
regular CS classes (although teachers are senior students).

------
bonniemuffin
Oh cool, it's just like Hunger Games. The kids love Hunger Games!

------
dilemma
What's the catch aka business model?

------
sjhart
Living in San Francisco for 4 weeks or 4 years costs a lot.

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11713423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11713423)

